# Lenovo’s MASSIVE 27 inch tablet, costs £1,000 & is due this summer



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2013)

Jesus fuck, 27 inches?! Is this actually real? 














> _As a Table PC, Horizon can lie flat on any surface, lets two or more people use the screen at the same time, supports interactive physical gaming accessories and is designed for touch screen game-play among several players. Horizon takes advantage of Windows 8 touch functionality to bring customized games from Electronic Arts and Ubisoft to life in a way players have never seen before. Horizon can also easily transform into a 27-inch high-performance desktop to handle whatever productivity tasks users need to do._


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll take one of those as well please.


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2013)

Table, not tablet.


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2013)

Great for board games.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 8, 2013)

elbows said:


> Great for board games.


4ppi? 

e2a: hope it's good at bouncing, too


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2013)

Designer heated cat beds are not cheap these days.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm curious what games EA have made for this...


----------



## Firky (Jan 8, 2013)

Look at the strain on her face, "one... two... and THREEE GNNNNN"


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

ennit, easily fits into your home and life, might as well be lugging an imac lol


----------



## Firky (Jan 8, 2013)

Carry that down the stairs and you'll come a right cropper. A death of a thousand cuts from gorilla glass.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd want to know the screen resolution, but this thing would be even better for work, if it offers pen input as well. Multiple pen input and then we're really talking.


----------



## Firky (Jan 8, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I'd want to know the screen resolution, but this thing would be even better for work, if it offers pen input as well. Multiple pen input and then we're really talking.


 
It supports upto ten different points of contact (fingers) IIRC. I can't remember where I read that so I maybe wrong.

MOAR!

http://www.indiatimes.com/pc-and-laptop/lenovo-to-launch-giant-interpersonal-pctablet-53806.html

Lenovo unveiled their latest technological marvel: The Interpersonal PC-Tablet. Named the IdeaCentre Horizon Table PC, *the gigantic 27-inch gadget is the size of a coffee table and can register the touch of 10 fingers at a time.*


----------



## Firky (Jan 8, 2013)

Your mum can register 10 fingers etc.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, but I'm talking pens. So multiple people can stand/sit around it and annotate drawings. I do so much printing, so my bosses can scribble on drawings in different colour inks, so I can make changes. Mountains of paper. Far better to have these things, so annotations can be made directly in the drawing file.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 8, 2013)

elbows said:


> Table, not tablet.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll take one as long as it has an emulator for those old table-top arcade machine games.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jan 8, 2013)

If they do a 3g version, I'm going to buy one as my next phone.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 8, 2013)

Lemon Eddy said:


> If they do a 3g version, I'm going to buy one as my next phone.


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I'd want to know the screen resolution, but this thing would be even better for work, if it offers pen input as well. Multiple pen input and then we're really talking.


 
1920x1080 from what I've read, and I dont imagine it coming with a proper stylus digitiser. Versions with better cpu etc spec and some of the accessories might start to see the price climb well beyond whats mentioned in the thread title too. So I am guessing this is not really the device you are hoping for.


----------



## Firky (Jan 8, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Yeah, but I'm talking pens. So multiple people can stand/sit around it and annotate drawings. I do so much printing, so my bosses can scribble on drawings in different colour inks, so I can make changes. Mountains of paper. Far better to have these things, so annotations can be made directly in the drawing file.


 
If it can register 10 fingers then it will register 10 pens, these kind of things. They're only artificial fingers. A highly accurate stylus like  aWACOM tablet... hmmm maybe not!

Your mum has artificial fingers.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2013)

All the better to. Um. Prod you with my dear?

The pens would have to be distinguishable from one another.
I'm grasping anyway. One would be enough, but it would have to be better than 1080p for professional use I think.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2013)

elbows said:


> 1920x1080 from what I've read, and I dont imagine it coming with a proper stylus digitiser. Versions with better cpu etc spec and some of the accessories might start to see the price climb well beyond whats mentioned in the thread title too. So I am guessing this is not really the device you are hoping for.


Why not? Previous Lenovo laptops/tablets have come with Wacom digitisers.


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2013)

They were not 27 inches, and this thing is tailored to a certain market where cost is quite sensitive.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2013)

elbows said:


> They were not 27 inches, and this thing is tailored to a certain market where cost is quite sensitive.


No they weren't but they were still big screens - like this hefty 17" laptop. They weren't cheap either.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2013)

firky said:


> Carry that down the stairs and you'll come a right cropper. A death of a thousand cuts from gorilla glass.


 
Jesus...can you imagine? Yeah I can sorta see a tiny niche market for this for professionals but not convinced they'll see iPad levels of sales in the mainstream consumer tech market tbh...


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2013)

Has anyone, anywhere in the entire tech world been predicting iPad levels of sales in the mainstream consumer market?


----------



## Firky (Jan 9, 2013)

I was one of those people who naively thought it was just a big ipod touch thought I'd stick with my trusty laptop and desktop combo. Then I used an iPad and had to have one, then I upgraded (  )to a Nexus 7. Never expected iPads to be more common than laptops within a few short years.

The next laptop I buy will be something like the Asus Transformer - Apple will probably do their own touchscreen laptop at some point.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 9, 2013)

Lemon Eddy said:


> If they do a 3g version, I'm going to buy one as my next phone.


 
What's the camera like on it?


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> What's the camera like on it?


It's going to be great - and the good news is that it's been optimised for taking pictures at gigs. Even better, it comes with an aerodynamic casing making it easier to wave about in the air when walking through recently gentrified areas of cities.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2013)

Blimey. Look at all this stuff. It's got interactive dice!



Prices start at $999 which is way cheaper than I expected.


----------



## Firky (Jan 9, 2013)

editor said:


> It's going to be great - and the good news is that it's been optimised for taking pictures at gigs.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2013)

I kinda see where they're trying to go with this, but it looks like it's very much in the concept stage to me.


----------



## Firky (Jan 9, 2013)

The games look naff and that table console where it slowly raised it's self up - no, that won't work, too slow, cumbersome and clunky looking. I do love the ideas of giant tablets though, far more likely to take off than daft interactive fridges with touchscreens.

But I can't really see myself using one, with a Nexus 7 I can curl up in bed with it, and carry it about the house. These giant tablets require a dedicated place for their use - so in that respect would it not be better to have a desktop with a touchscreen monitor?

I'd love one though!


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't see this working as a corporate device.  No way you can sneak it into the office loo for a danger wank.


----------



## elbows (Jan 9, 2013)

editor said:


> I kinda see where they're trying to go with this, but it looks like it's very much in the concept stage to me.


 
I have the same feeling about a heck of a lot of stuff coming out of CES this year. Think we are at a point where various new tech is only just ripening and companies are desperately playing with ideas and forms to see what might stick. They gotta find ways to keep the PC alive and make use of their fancy large screens etc. I'm glad I'm not them, its going to be a hard slog.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2013)

The thing that I think is interesting - and perhaps this may help the device gain more traction in places like Japan - is the way that when it's used for family gaming, it recreates a traditional scene of everyone playing around a table rather than staring at a screen in the corner of a room.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Yeah, but I'm talking pens. So multiple people can stand/sit around it and annotate drawings. I do so much printing, so my bosses can scribble on drawings in different colour inks, so I can make changes. Mountains of paper. Far better to have these things, so annotations can be made directly in the drawing file.


I agree that it would be great for work purposes but it's a bit unweildy for in the home.



firky said:


> The games look naff and that table console where it slowly raised it's self up - no, that won't work, too slow, cumbersome and clunky looking. I do love the ideas of giant tablets though, far more likely to take off than daft interactive fridges with touchscreens.
> 
> But I can't really see myself using one, with a Nexus 7 I can curl up in bed with it, and carry it about the house. These giant tablets require a dedicated place for their use - so in that respect would it not be better to have a desktop with a touchscreen monitor?
> 
> I'd love one though!


Presumably you will also be able to get Frogger...


----------



## elbows (Jan 9, 2013)

editor said:


> The thing that I think is interesting - and perhaps this may help the device gain more traction in places like Japan - is the way that when it's used for family gaming, it recreates a traditional scene of everyone playing around a table rather than staring at a screen in the corner of a room.


 
Yep, thats one of the reasons I've been interested in tablets since long before they were any good, and why the original Microsoft Surface concept gave me a stiffie. Sometimes it takes so long for the spec & price to become right that I forget what we used to dream of when first imagining things before they existed. And its always nice to see old concepts that were temporarily erased by 'progress' make a return, even if its sometimes hard to tell the doomed gimmicks from the winners.

When I sold my original ipad to my former boss, he leant it to his mother and she ended up playing scrabble with the grandkids on it, something they had much less interest in doing using the traditional pieces.

And I've always had a soft spot for the table-top arcade machines that never really made it beyond donkey kong and space invaders in bars.







Oh that reminds me what I want one of these Lenovos for - Pinball


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 11, 2013)

It's a Kindle for the blind.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 11, 2013)

Or an interactive dinner tray....tells you how much weight you're putting on as you eat.


----------

